# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Συναγερμός με την αλλαγή θέσης

## NikosKallithea

Το βάζω εδώ ελπίζω να ειναι σωστά

Λοιπόν θέλω μια κατασκευή έστω και ετοιμη, ψάχνω αλλά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα γύρο απο αυτό

Αυτό που θέλω είναι, να "σκοπεύω" ενα αντικείμενο το οποίο μπορεί να είναι σε απόσταση μέχρι 100 μετρα οπτική επαφη και αν αυτό μετακινηθεί, στην ουσία αλλάξει η απόσταση που το έχω κλειδώσει πχ τα 40,6 μετρα, τοτε να έχω συναγερμό, το αντικείμενο μπορεί να είναι το οτιδήποτε, η ιδέα έχει να κανει αρχικά με την μοτοσυκλέτα μου.

Υπάρχουν αποστασιομετρα αλλά δεν μπορείς να εχεις συναγερμό

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elektronio

Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις ένα πραγματικό συναγερμό μοτοσυκλέτας που θα σε προστατεύσει (κατά το δυνατόνακόμη και όταν βρίσκεσαι κάπου αλλού και θα έχει μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία από κάποια κατασκευή.

Η στόχευση του αντικειμένου πως θα είναι σίγουρο ότι έγινε στο αντικείμενο και όχι σε κάτι άλλο εκεί γύρο; Αν διακοπεί η δέσμη από οτιδήποτε παρεμβληθεί και διακόψει την οποιουδήποτε είδους δέσμη θα δώσει λάθος συναγερμό.

Πάνω σε αυτό που ζητάς το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι ultrasonic πομπός - δέκτης σε συνδυασμό με Arduino μετράς την απόσταση και δίνεις αλάρμ σε αλλαγή της απόστασης.
Μπορείς να μετράς και το χρόνο διακοπής της δέσμης (αλλαγή της απόστασης) ώστε να αφαιρέσεις λάθος συναγερμούς από περαστικούς ή πουλιά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο διακόψει προσωρινά την δέσμη. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και κάποιο LED laser ώστε μετά από κάποια ρύθμισή του να ξέρεις που στοχεύεις.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόση εμβέλεια έχει το κλασικό ultrasonic module για το Arduino.

----------


## plouf

οπως σχεδον ειπε και ο μαρκος, συανγερμοι πραγματικοι με επιταχυνσιόμετρο , ειναι πολυ ποι οεύκολοι και οικονομικοί

(επιταχυνσιομετρο = συναγερμος οταν μετακινηθει σε σχεση με τότε που εβαλες συναγερμο)

αλιως το βαλεις ενα νοητό κύκλο πχ 40 μέτρα θελεις πιθανόν λύση τύπου GPS

----------


## NikosKallithea

Παιδιά ξεχάστε την μοτοσυκλέτα, είπα με αφορμή την μοτοσυκλέτα μου ήρθε αυτή η ιδέα (η μοτοσυκλέτα και συναγερμό έχει και γκαράζ) η ιδέα και η υλοποίηση με ενδιαφέρει μιας και όπως ανέφεραν δεν έχω βρει κάτι παρόμοιο

----------


## aktis

Αμα στο φορτώσουν στο datsun ή το κυλήσουν ειναι ήδη αργά ...
Γενικά τα μηχανάκια ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο για κλέψιμο γι αυτό και δεν τα 
ασφαλίζουν οι ασφαλιστικές !

----------


## NikosKallithea

Θυμάμαι καποτε εδώ υπηρχαν άνθρωποι που αγαπούσαν τα ηλεκτρονικά, μάλλον εκανα λάθος, ευχαριστώ και σορρυ για την αναστάτωση απο την καθημερινότητα.

----------


## exop

Ίσως με κάποιο αποστασιόμετρο (με μετατροπή για το alarm) να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις
ή ίσως και κάτι τέτοιο με buzzer alarm:
http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/...270882150.html


https://www.hilti.gr/%CE%A3%CF%85%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AE%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%C  E%B1-%CE%BC%CE%AD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82/%CE%9C%CE%AD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1-laser/2061409

----------


## lepouras

βρε Νίκο το να ζητάς κάτι που όπως λες δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο άρα δεν μπορούμε να σου δείξουμε κάτι και από την άλλη να περιμένεις κάποιος να φτιάξει σχεδιάσει κάτι γιατί εσύ αποφάσισες ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα σε ενδιέφερε είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το να σκεφτείς κάποιο σχέδιο, να παλεύεις να το υλοποιήσεις και να κολλήσεις κάπου και να ζητάς κάπως να σε βοηθήσουν να το λύσεις.

εγώ θα σου δώσω μια ιδέα που πιστεύω ότι είναι ποιο εύκολη στην υλοποίηση από το να μετράς απόσταση. βάζεις ένα λέιζερ από την μηχανή που θα στέλνεις κάποιο σταθερό κώδικα (ή και κυλιόμενο αν μπορέσεις να τον φτιάξεις) όπου θα είναι επάνω στην μηχανή και εκεί που θες μακριά θα βάλεις ένα δέκτη που θα πρέπει να διαβάζει αυτόν τον κώδικα. έτσι δεν θα έχεις φόβο να σου παρεμβάλει κάποιος με ένα απλό λέιζερ τον δέκτη. μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και μια μικρή χρονοκαθυστέρηση αν κατά λάθος κάποιος περάσει μπροστά και να δίνει συναγερμό μόνο αν για πχ 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα δεν έχει ανταπόκριση στο σήμα που πρέπει. το φτιάχνεις με αρντουινια αυτό με χαμηλό κόστος.

----------


## her

Δεν εξηγείς σωστά αυτο που θες να κανεις.
Στο παρακάτω δεν απάντησες :





> Η στόχευση του αντικειμένου πως θα είναι σίγουρο ότι έγινε στο αντικείμενο και όχι σε κάτι άλλο εκεί γύρο; Αν διακοπεί η δέσμη από οτιδήποτε παρεμβληθεί και διακόψει την οποιουδήποτε είδους δέσμη θα δώσει λάθος συναγερμό.



Πως φαντάζεσαι να κανεις την σκοπευση;
Αναφέρεις αποσταση π.χ 40.6. Δηλαδή θες τοσο μεγαλη ακρίβεια 10 εκατοστών; Αν το αντικείμενο πάει στους 40.5 θα χτυπήσει συναγερμός;


Αυτο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σχετικά ευκολα ειναι να υπαρχει συνέχεια επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους ασυρματα π.χ 2.4Ghz και αν το αντικείμενο απομακρυνθει και χαθει η επικοινωνία τοτε να χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός. Την ισχυ (αρα και την απόσταση) μπορείς να την ρυθμίσεις αλλα εννοείτε οχι σε εκατοστά.

----------

vasilllis (04-07-17)

----------


## vasilllis

τι σκοπευση να μπορεσει να κάνει, απο την μηχανή ;αδύνατον είναι εκτός αν "εκπεμπει' 360°.
σκέφτηκα κάτι σε bluetooth που έχει συγκεκριμένη εμβέλεια (σίγουρα όχι 40,6)

----------


## mikemtb

> Το βάζω εδώ ελπίζω να ειναι σωστά



Κανονικά στην κατηγορία 'συναγερμοι' θα έπρεπε να μπει... Όπως το είχες βάλει και πριν 6χρονια  :Smile: 


Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Νίκο ,  άλλο gadget για να δουλεύει στο περίπου και μάλιστα DIY  ,  και αλλό σοβαρό εξάρτημα να σου προφυλάξει την περιουσία .

Υπάρχουν και τα μπρελόκ που τα βάζεις στα κλειδιά σου και οταν τα αφήσεις καπου και απομακρυνθεις απο αυτά , αρχιζει το κινητο και κανει ηχους συναγερμου 
για να καταλάβεις οτι τα ξέχασες . Αυτο ειναι οτι πιο κοντα μπορω να σκεφτω σε αυτο που ψάχνεις .  Αυτο με το laser που λες δεν ειναι και πολύ αξιόπιστο 
γιατι θα μπορουσε ο κλέφτης να σου βαλει ενα καθρεφτάκι να ανακλά το laser και αυτος να πάρει τη μηχανή και να φύγει 

https://www.thetileapp.com/en-eu/how-it-works

Πιο ευκολο ειναι μπει μια κάμερα με missing object video analytics  και οταν υπάρχει κίνηση ή αφαίρεση του αντικειμένου απο εναν χωρο να χτυπάει συναγερμός 
( αν και θα έχεις και ψευδοσυναγερμούς ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL1RjdEEYks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1xoMDwZbNo

----------

